# Lovers of Czech music; pay attention!



## martinemussies

Hi everybody !!

I'm writing a review about a cd of Bohuslav Martinu and the title
will be "Tsjechische-muziekliefhebbers; opgelet!", which means
something like "Lovers of Czech music; pay attention!". And now
I was thinking.... wouldn't it be funny to have this title in Czech? 
(with a Dutch translation as subtitle.) I'd be very happy if Jana or
anyone else would be so kind to translate this title for me. 

Love, Martine.


----------



## Jana337

martinemussies said:
			
		

> Hi everybody !!
> 
> I'm writing a review about a cd of Bohuslav Martinu and the title
> will be "Tsjechische-muziekliefhebbers; opgelet!", which means
> something like "Lovers of Czech music; pay attention!". And now
> I was thinking.... wouldn't it be funny to have this title in Czech?
> (with a Dutch translation as subtitle.) I'd be very happy if Jana or
> anyone else would be so kind to translate this title for me.
> 
> Love, Martine.


Sure. 

Ctitelé české hudby, zbystřete!

Alternatively:

Milovníci české hudby, zbystřete!

Jana


----------



## martinemussies

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ctitelé české hudby, zbystřete!
> Milovníci české hudby, zbystřete!


 
Thanks a lot, Jana!  Do "ctitelé" and "milovníci" mean "lovers"?
And what's the difference between them? If it's for a magazine
about classical music, with readers who are about 50 years average....
which one would you choose?


----------



## Jana337

martinemussies said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot, Jana!  Do "ctitelé" and "milovníci" mean "lovers"?
> And what's the difference between them? If it's for a magazine
> about classical music, with readers who are about 50 years average....
> which one would you choose?


Ctitel is an admirer, adorer.
Milovník is a lover.
I find the former more beautiful. Both are being used for music, though. Choose whichever sounds/looks better to you. 

Some readers may come to the forum to ask for a translation of your title. 

Jana


----------

